# WCA statistics alive again[old OP]



## Stefan (Dec 1, 2009)

You might've noticed or read in other threads already, but I'd like to properly announce it anyway: Since last night, the WCA statistics are up to date again and will be kept up to date. After heavy rewriting, the code is now much more efficient and can handle the grown amount of data easily. We also added or improved some more statistics/details. One that doesn't fit the above page is the age vs speed analysis I made for the Too old to be fast? thread.

Next are some issues with the administration backend and better export of the database for the public.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 1, 2009)

Yay! Those are pretty interesting.


----------



## Owen (Dec 1, 2009)

I've been thinking... Someone should make cuber trading cards.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 1, 2009)

Owen said:


> I've been thinking... Someone should make cuber trading cards.



Yes. Faz gets x2 for Australian Bonus.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 1, 2009)

Owen said:


> I've been thinking... Someone should make cuber trading cards.



Frank Morris has a trading card. There was a topic about it a while ago.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 2, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking... Someone should make cuber trading cards.
> ...









Mine .


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2009)

A fun thing I just did: I took the Sum of all single ranks statistic and cranked up the "penalty" for not competing in events (the red numbers). Usually it's one more than the number of people ranked in the event, i.e., everybody not really ranked gets ranked right behind the last really ranked person. I tested it with a million instead. The new #1 is the only person staying under a million, meaning he's the *only* person having succeeded in *all* events. Congratulations to the for yet another reason fabulous Mike Hughey!

The only persons missing exactly one event are Clément Gallet (feetsolving) and Henrik Buus Aagaard and Péter Trombitás (both 5x5 blindfolded).


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 2, 2009)

I really like the "best 3x3x3 podiums" statistic. I hope that I will be able to set a nice record with two other cubers in my next competition


----------



## shelley (Dec 2, 2009)

Owen said:


> I've been thinking... Someone should make cuber trading cards.



This was done in 2006.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a bunch of the cubefreak cards somewhere.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2009)

shelley said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > Someone should make cuber trading cards.
> ...


Ah, yes. I think I have a Polinkovsky somewhere.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get the Cubefreak cards? I have, I think, 3 or 4 of them but I'd like the full set!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 2, 2009)

Why do the statistics say I'm 4 years old?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Why do the statistics say I'm 4 years old?


Because Nov 1, 2005 was entered as your birthdate. Any idea how that happened?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> The new #1 is the only person staying under a million, meaning he's the *only* person having succeeded in *all* events. Congratulations to the for yet another reason fabulous Mike Hughey!


Woot! I was very excited at Ohio when I finally got a success in all events. I was also very disappointed that I missed an average in feet solving - especially since I'll probably have to travel out of the country to get another chance at feet (unless I decide to sneak it into a competition that I run - I might have to try that!).


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 2, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do the statistics say I'm 4 years old?
> ...


Must be an error, because almost(or all) the new "youngest competitors" from Malaysian Open are wrong. I'm sure none of the MCO competitors there(on that WCA stats page) are actually 5-6 years of age.


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2009)

Yay Mr. Hughey and Ohio open!


----------



## Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I really like the "best 3x3x3 podiums" statistic. I hope that I will be able to set a nice record with two other cubers in my next competition



Yes , I like it to , it also shows competition in the Netherlands and Japan are though .


----------



## mazei (Dec 2, 2009)

As far as I know, Hyprul is 17, and Arief Maulana is like...in his 20s I think. Douglas Chan is 13? And Rahmat Nizam is erm...26?


----------



## jupp (Dec 2, 2009)

something is wrong here:

longest bf success streak:

István Kocza	8 1:46.46	2:19.39	2:43.66	Oct 2009 - ongoing... 

but he isn't mentioned in recent success rate


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 2, 2009)

jupp said:


> something is wrong here:
> 
> longest bf success streak:
> 
> ...



Recent success rate is calculated from Dec 1, 2008.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Recent success rate is calculated from Dec 1, 2008.


That's right. This is a moving 1-year window.

The reason to have this statistic "recent" rather than all-time is that one shouldn't be forever haunted by bad results early in the career. I thought about different ways of recentness, "last N solves" was an alternative, but I liked the 1-year window best.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 21, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> A fun thing I just did: I took the Sum of all single ranks statistic and cranked up the "penalty" for not competing in events (the red numbers). Usually it's one more than the number of people ranked in the event, i.e., everybody not really ranked gets ranked right behind the last really ranked person. I tested it with a million instead. The new #1 is the only person staying under a million, meaning he's the *only* person having succeeded in *all* events. Congratulations to the for yet another reason fabulous Mike Hughey!
> 
> The only persons missing exactly one event are Clément Gallet (feetsolving) and Henrik Buus Aagaard and Péter Trombitás (both 5x5 blindfolded).



Bence Barat now has the lowest sum of ranks for a person who has completed all events and Erik is now just one 5x5x5 BLD solve away


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2010)

Cool, there's a category for youngest and oldest Magic solvers. I made another silly list. 

I'm very sorry for Rebecca, though - she was 7 years and 5 months old when she had her first solve. Less than 3 months too old to make the list. She certainly would have made the list back then, though, if there had been one - at the time (Chattahoochee 2008), no one on the current youngest list had a Magic solve in competition. Rebecca might have been #1 on the list at the time! (And she was pretty good too - 3.10 average at that competition!)


----------



## qqwref (Sep 22, 2010)

Geez, I should teach my grandma to solve Magic. The oldest list is just pathetic compared to the 3x3 list.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Geez, I should teach my grandma to solve Magic. The oldest list is just pathetic compared to the 3x3 list.


 
Extremely true. Perhaps a bunch of people will do that, and we can fix it fairly quickly. I should be at least 20 years from the bottom of that list - it kind of disturbs me to be on it, actually.


----------



## joey (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in the list for most countries  14 countries


----------



## qqwref (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey, why'd most solves in a competition get removed? I understand removing most DNFs, that was silly and just made people DNF on purpose, but most solves was interesting.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 22, 2010)

joey said:


> I'm in the list for most countries  14 countries


 
I wonder if you could have a statistics of "most traveled". Someone could travel to all the competitions in the US and have a country count of "1".

Since you can't determine people's home, you would calculated it by taking their first competition, measuring the distance to the next competition, and then to their third.

While this would undercalculate some people (for example the person that drive 8 hours to the same venue 4 times a year and didn't go to any other competition would have "0"), but it would avoid the issue of giving people double-credit (for example, many people who went to Toronto after US Nationals didn't stop home first).


----------



## qqwref (Sep 22, 2010)

That's a cool idea. Distance traveled between comps would work out pretty nicely, although of course it might undercount people who (say) go to lots of European comps but live on the west or north or whatever of almost all of them. But it won't overcount anyone.


----------



## Dene (Sep 23, 2010)

I would own up that statistic.


----------

